# Wi-Fi not working/dead



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

A little background: I was running Bean's 11, and all was good, except the lock screen weather options weren't there. So I flashed the file it was based on (NoSympathy's) and now, Wi-Fi is not working. As in, when I open settings, the toggle is grayed out. After a few seconds, it lets me toggle it. However, when I do, it just snaps back to the off position. BT still works and toggles, but Wi-Fi is dead.

I am in the process of flashing the stock rooted ODIN file, in hopes that it will solve my issue.

Things I've tried: Factory Reset inside of settings
TWRP: Wipe Data
Wipe System
Wipe Cache
Wipe Internal Storage
Flash back to Bean's 11, repeat steps above, flash to NoSympathy's again

Nothing has worked. The WiFi MAC address still shows in the status screen, so now I'm curious as to why it's not working.

Anyone have any ideas ???? A search on here and both Google yielded nothing that sounds like my issue =/ Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

Does the situation improve if you leave off your last step?

My opinion: wifi > lockscreen weather...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I know with the Int. version, coming off of a Jelly Bean OTA leak ROM, you have to ODIN back to stock & connect to wifi. Then go back to whatever ROM you were on.

IDK, if it's the same for your S3 (I'm assuming you have a US variant). It's worth a shot though, if no one else comes up with anything.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

So let me get this straight.. WiFi on beans worked but on the new rom, it doesn't right??

If you flash any rom that doesn't include a kernel, you WILL have a problem with wifi.... Flash any kernel and it should work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Beans Rom has a kernel..... If the other one doesn't. There's your problem

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## M00NEY (Aug 2, 2011)

Now I'm confused. I initially read this as he was on Beans, but was adding a part/addon from synergy.

OP, more deets are in order...


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

M00NEY said:


> Now I'm confused. I initially read this as he was on Beans, but was adding a part/addon from synergy.
> 
> OP, more deets are in order...


Im reading it like he was on beans then flashed a new rom? Im confused too lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

